# Mystery disguised Mini spotted in So.Cal



## GeneArch (Apr 25, 2005)

Any thoughts on why the disguise? :dunno:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Interesting. Dimensions look unchanged, so it's not the Clubman, and clearly not the next 'vert. Perhaps a test bed for some of the go-fast parts alluded to in this thread?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I'm not sure why they would go to the trouble of creating cladding to cover the new body kit mentioned in the linked to post when you could probably just unbolt the stuff and put the existing body parts back on.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Wasn't thinking about the body kit so much as the rumored suspension/drivetrain bits. The fact they would feel the need to clad it up is weird though.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Four door? :dunno:

Note the line under the tape in the C-pillar... back edge of window / door frame?


----------



## 200mph (Dec 26, 2005)

Doesnt look like a five door.... it still has the full-length front door... a five door would have shorter front doors and the B pillar moved more forward, IMHO.
.
Maybe the next Works version (with crap R85 wheels)? :dunno:
.
Or, given MINI's penchant for off-the wall promotion, maybe its a faux prototype????:rofl:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Maybe that's the new body kit. Perfect for those who like to be chased around by papparazi...


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Maybe they just can't be bothered to take the cladding off. They could be testing just about anything.


----------



## chazzz (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like the businessman is testing new bodykit on his MINI. Once they work very well on MINI, he might start selling them?


----------

